# Detectores de proximidad por ultrasonido



## mango (Ago 30, 2005)

Por favor necesito información de como funciona los sensores de proximidad ultrasónicos y como construirlos por favor es urgente, ya e buscado mucho y no encuentro nada. 

Gracias.


----------



## SystemControl (Ago 30, 2005)

Yo te puedo decir donde lo puedes comprar, ahí te explican mas o menos como funciona.

http://www.superrobotica.com/S320110.htm


----------

